# Librería para -laviplay ...

## piponazo

Hola a todos! Hasta ahora siempre que he encontrado una duda la he encontrado en este foro, pero me encuentro ahora ante una situación sin salida.

Necesito compilar unas librerías, y al hacer el ./configure termina diciendome lo siguiente

```

...

checking for doxygen... doxygen

checking for pkg-config... yes

checking for main in -lxvidcore... yes

checking for main in -lSDL... yes

checking for main in -laviplay... no

configure: error: aviplay not found

```

La cuestión es que lo único que encuentro es una librería llamada avifile que supuestamente contiene a aviplay dentro, pero la instalo en el sistema y todo sigue igual. ¿Alguien puede echarme una mano?

Gracias de antemano

----------

## achaw

Si, el mejor consejo que te puedo dar es que uses portage. Compilar a mano sin saber bien lo que haces no es bueno. Y este es un foro de Gentoo  :Wink: 

Y si pones aviplay en google, chequea el primer resultado, vamos...no es tan dificil.

Saludos

----------

## piponazo

Em ... se perfectamente lo que hago achaw. Si estoy pidiendo ayuda es porque he buscado en portage y no hay un ebuild para aviplay o avifile, o al menos estás librerías no tienen un ebuild que se corresponda con sus nombres. 

Me he tirado la tarde entera "Googleando" antes de poner este post, te lo aseguro. Es más, si te paras a leer el post que he puesto, he comentado que he instalado avifile, que curiosamente es la primera entrada que aparece en Google poniendo "aviplay", pero aún así sigue sin pasar el test el ./configure de la librería que estoy instalando. 

Solo estoy pidiendo algo de ayuda, ya que llevo tan solo un par de semanas con Gentoo y puede que se me esté escapando algo. Si has tratado ya con este problema te rogaría que me ayudases.

Un saludo

----------

## Stolz

¿en la documentación del programa que intentas compilar no pone los requisitos? Seguramente estén detallados y te permitan saber el nombre del paquete que incluye el aviplay

----------

## piponazo

La librería en cuestión que estoy intentando instalar se llama libguavi, y actualmente está en desarrollo por el grupo de investigación con el que colaboro. En la documentación solo se indica que debo instalar libaviplay. 

Todo esto viene por un proyecto que debo realizar de fin de carrera y en el cuál estoy empezando a investigar. He visto por ahí paquetes rpm que parecen incluir librerías llamadas libaviplay, los cuales también he instalado con rpm, pero sigue sin cumplirse ese chequeo en el configure. Casi toda la información que he encontrado es de hace unos años y temo que pueda haber dejado de dar soporte Gentoo a esta librería que estoy buscando ...

Mientras esperaba la respuesta de mi director de proyecto quería ver si alguien conocía algo acerca de este tema. Os mantendré informados sobre los avances que vaya obteniendo.

----------

## jgascon

¿Puede ser que el configure de la librería que estás instalando no encuentre el aviplay porque éste esté en una ruta que no sea la predeterminada? 

Así, sin poder reproducir tu problema, yo lo que haría es comprobar si avifile ha instalado algún archivo que se llame aviplay y si es así consultar el --help del configure para ver donde lo busca y ver si tiene una opción para decirle donde está en tu sistema...

O sea, lo primero que tienes que hacer es ver si realmente el paquete que has instalado como avifile ha instalado algo que se llame aviplay...

Suerte y coméntanos como va  :Wink: 

----------

## achaw

Es muy cierto, interprete mal el primer post. Esta muy confuso. Podrias chequear en el codigo de libguavi, donde es que se esta buscando avifile y en que ruta lo tenes instalado. O quizas use alguna version antigua, hallan cambiado API, etc....Que es lo que busca libguavi cuando busca aviplay?

Saludos

----------

## gringo

yo apostaría a que lo que buscas te lo suministra el paquete avifile ( que ya no está en portage al parecer), pero una rápida búsqueda me ha sacao esto :

http://ftp.physics.auth.gr/pub/physlab/vserver-portage/media-video/avifile/

Mira si tienes la librería despues de instalar uno de esos ebuilds. Son del año de la pera, asi que igual tendrás que ajustarlos un poco.

a ver si te sirve de algo ...

saluetes

----------

## piponazo

Gracias gringo por el aporte. Lo he intentado con el archivo avifile-0.7.43.20050224-r1.ebuild. He creado el digest y después de eliminar un par de dependencias virtuales relacionadas con X11 (que supongo que habrán cambiado de nombre después de tantos años) he intentado instalar avifile dándome el siguiente resultado:

```

 * Messages for package media-video/avifile-0.7.43.20050224-r1:

 * Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!  Value for $EPATCH_SOURCE is:

 *

 *   /usr/local/portage/media-video/avifile/files/avifile-0.7.43.20050224-sysffmpeg.patch

 *   ( avifile-0.7.43.20050224-sysffmpeg.patch )

 *

 * ERROR: media-video/avifile-0.7.43.20050224-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_unpack

 *             environment, line 2730:  Called epatch 'src_unpack'

 *             environment, line 1252:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                   die "Cannot find \$EPATCH_SOURCE!";

 *  The die message:

 *   Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/avifile-0.7.43.20050224-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/avifile-0.7.43.20050224-r1/temp/environment'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage/'

```

Si alguien puede orientarme un poco acerca de este error estaría muy agradecido. Como ya he dicho antes llevo poco tiempo con Gentoo y todavía desconozco muchas cosas.

Lo curioso es que en otro equipo tengo instalada una distribución Ubuntu y en esta hay un paquete avifile-0.7-dev que fue creado en el 2007. No me explico esta diferencia de 2 años .... En esta distribución si he podido instalar la librería libguavi sin problemas y trabajar con ella.

----------

## jgascon

Por lo que veo, deberías copiar el contenido de http://ftp.physics.auth.gr/pub/physlab/vserver-portage/media-video/avifile/files/ a /usr/local/portage/media-video/avifile/files. Si te fijas en el directorio al que apunta la url anterior está el archivo avifile-0.7.43.20050224-sysffmpeg.patch. 

Has seguido la Guía para instalar ebuilds de terceros para instalar el ebuild de avifile, ¿no?

 *piponazo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Lo curioso es que en otro equipo tengo instalada una distribución Ubuntu y en esta hay un paquete avifile-0.7-dev que fue creado en el 2007. No me explico esta diferencia de 2 años
> 
> 

 

Supongo que no ha habido suficiente interés por parte de ningún desarrollador por mantener un ebuild oficial para este paquete...

----------

## piponazo

Hola de nuevo. Efectivamente jgascon, instalé el ebuild de la forma habitual (ya había instalado un par de cosas con este método sin problemas), al bajarme  los archivos contenidos en files parece que he avanzado un poco, pero sigue fallando diciendome lo siguiente:

```

 * Messages for package media-video/avifile-0.7.43.20050224-r1:

 * Failed Patch: avifile-mad.patch !

 *  ( /usr/local/portage/media-video/avifile/files/avifile-mad.patch )

 *

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 *

 *   /var/tmp/portage/media-video/avifile-0.7.43.20050224-r1/temp/avifile-mad.patch-27758.out

 *

 * ERROR: media-video/avifile-0.7.43.20050224-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_unpack

 *             environment, line 2728:  Called epatch 'src_unpack'

 *             environment, line 1337:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                   die "Failed Patch: ${patchname}!";

 *  The die message:

 *   Failed Patch: avifile-mad.patch!

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/avifile-0.7.43.20050224-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/avifile-0.7.43.20050224-r1/temp/environment'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage/'

 *

```

La verdad es que me estoy empezando a rendir, no se si me merece la pena gastar tanto tiempo en esto. He probado a intentar compilar todas las versiones habidas y por haber de avifile, incluso la versión SVN pero en todas me dan fallos de compilación y pierdo fácilmente la paciencia en estos aspectos. De todos modos gracias por la ayuda servida, si consigo averiguar algo al respecto os lo comunicaré  :Wink: 

----------

## jgascon

En /var/tmp/portage/media-video/avifile-0.7.43.20050224-r1/temp/avifile-mad.patch-27758.out seguramente encontrarás la causa del error del parcheo, igual es una tontería y lo puedes solucionar...

----------

